# US to Canada Any Advice.



## Expat_US (Mar 28, 2011)

Dear forum members,

I am a new member today. As with usual forum etiquette I approach this subject with due caution and merely wish the insight of a fellow ex pat who may be able to suggest a certain path of investigation should they see a possibility for my case. I have also performed a search to prevent wasted efforts with unnecessary replies however I find nothing yet which suffices my query. 

I am a 22 year old female graduate from Seattle. I wish to move to Canada to live, work or study with my boyfriend from the UK. Disclaimer: I maintain logical perspective and plan not through desperation as is all too often the case where a significant other is involved. Merely as I need not state to you, Canada possesses many qualities which we feel would both forward our careers, I am a graduate within anthropological studies, he is a graduate within the computer games industry. At the moment we both live in Germany, I return to the states when my working visa expired, he may come and visit if there is a possibility to do so and should it be possible at all to meet all legal requirements then take the short emigration north. Here specific considerations must be taken regarding a land border crossing of course. My bloke from the UK looked into travelling under Canadian ExperienceInternational Experience Canada[/url] . Of course the US is not a participating country involved here. The problem then may lie with my emigration possibility. 

Of course it should be worth saying that we both have been applying to jobs now in Canada from Europe but as with many places it is difficult for recent graduates to be selected from abroad over local workforce, making local contacts and such.

The official immigration website I have read many times and we all know is not exhaustive nor can be taken as testament, especially where desirable rulings are found. I have also had some official feedback which I base my current feelings on. So I would humbly ask for some input should you believe my plan to be complete nonsense! Or know of any success to be had. C & C welcome. 

Thanks in advance.

Kate.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Well if its any help, there are computer games companies in Vancouver, notably Electronic Arts in the suburb of Burnaby. If you are both educated and in that age group, you should be able to get in without a lot of difficulty.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure about getting into EA easily. I have a friend who works in the same industry, has worked for EA in the past and now works for United Front Games and the field is VERY competitive and it was very challenging to secure any kind of position with any form of job security, and he is a Canadian.

Good luck.


----------



## Expat_US (Mar 28, 2011)

dreama said:


> I'm not sure about getting into EA easily. I have a friend who works in the same industry, has worked for EA in the past and now works for United Front Games and the field is VERY competitive and it was very challenging to secure any kind of position with any form of job security, and he is a Canadian.
> 
> Good luck.


Dreama, I agree Telcoman is correct about Canada being a leader in this industry. However my boyfriend has already applied to this company like many with no luck. 

Do you think many applications would simply be ignored from abroad?

Anyway, further to this comment and a question to everyone: How easy is it to get a 'menial' (excuse the expression) job in Canada working in bars to supermarkets etc...? 

What papers are required for working, how easy and how long would it take to attain a tax number?


Thanks! x


----------

